# 6ft - 240lbs. Bike Recommendation (>$500)



## roobarb (Jun 13, 2005)

Just wanting to get some opinions... I haven't visited my LBS yet, but would like to get an idea of the size and type of bike I might need to look at. 

I'm 6ft. - 240lbs. interested in getting into biking to lose some weight... There are some bike trails around where I'll be moving, as well as the beach is about 4 miles away, so I would say that most of my riding would be done on paved or relatively hard surfaces... No crazy jumps or the like... atleast not yet. :thumbsup: 

I realize that $500 isn't that much in the grand scheme of things, but I kind of want to just get riding first and figure out if I do it enough or enjoy it enough to buy a better bike. 

Any advice?


----------



## GusTopher (May 5, 2005)

Depends on what your LBS carries... there are good bikes in that range, don't worry about the price as much as the durability of the frame and components. Try to get something that feels good, first rule of bike purchasing... fit fit fit. Make sure the shop helps you find the right size and setup. You are my size (or close enough) that I can recommend looking at frames in the 17-19" size... would be a medium in some companies catalogs. From there, have the shop help you with saddle height and all the other fit procedures. 

Once you are fitted properly, you should then find something that suites your envirnment and needs. You won't need full suspension from the sounds of it, so don't let them try and sell you on it!  Some pretty good hard tails can be found for your price range, so you should have good luck! 

Welcome aboard and please post whenever you have a question! Also check out the "What bike to buy" section of the forums... TONS of threads over there to help answer any questions about specific bikes!


----------



## beanfink (Nov 22, 2006)

*Cheap bike for a big guy*

I have been riding a Trek 4300 on some mildly gnarly stuff up here in the Bay Area. I am 6'5", 300 lbs. It's a 21" frame.

Of course, it isn't a stock 4300. If you're a big guy, you shouldn't ride on the cheaper Trek stuff. Sell the stock wheels before you break them. Get some 36-spoke wheels with Rhyno Lite rims and LX or XT hubs.

You can't get a new suspension fork worth using for less than $400 MSRP, though sometimes there are good deals. You can get a great rigid steel fork for $100 though -- the Surly Instigator fork. That's what I'm using. Just pick a line that won't shake the meat off of your bones.

V-Brakes aren't quite enough for me, but they might work for you. I am upgrading to hydraulic disc brakes ASAP.


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

First of all, the big name manufacturers all carry decent introductory bikes. So you will find something that fits and will stand up to abuse. Secondly, the introductory bikes are usually built with abuse in mind rather than competition. That means that the bike will have components that will hold together, but it will weigh a lot. Most low end hardtails will be around 30 lbs. 

At this point, I wouldn't worry too much about trying to get the best fork or the best wheelset. Just make sure you explain to the LBS that you weigh 240lbs and want to have a fork that doesn't dive. That will be the most crucial element--the fork. Again, most low end hardtails will use a coil fork, so it will be easy to have the LBS swap out the stock spring with an extra firm one. 

I think the single most important factor is to find a LBS you can trust. For the first year or so, you will be doing business with them. A good LBS knows this and will try to fit you with the correct bike. My advice is to visit every LBS in the neighborhood, see what brands the carry and get a sense of their customer care.


----------



## beanfink (Nov 22, 2006)

*cheap coil forks for a big guy*

At 240lbs, you will be able to get more mileage out of a cheap coil fork than a 300-pounder like me, especially if there's an extra-firm replacement spring available for it (check before you buy!).

If I didn't live where I live (SF Bay Area) and had less climbing to do, I might have given my last cheap coil fork another chance.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

It might be a little bit out of your price range but the Kona Hoss is sick

My dad rode it and he's 6'4'' 250lbs on my old 17 inch frame

It held up and he's pretty agressive like 3 foot drops and 10 foot doubles

Spend 200 dollars more and you'll never break it 
Almost garunteed


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

i'd guess you'd be about a 19in or large frame size but your LBS can help you with that. the biggest thing you're going to need is a good set of wheels. at your price point you can get some pretty strudy stuff, but know that you'll destroy cheaper wheels, weight should be an issue right now, nothing in that range is going to be light, but it's also probably not super heavy either.


----------

